# looking for a border collie pup wee girl



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

I lost my wee girl she was 14 years young loved her and so did my other border collie shes 11years young ,find it hard not the first time my wee 11year old is pining badly have done every thing shes hart broken a little sister will bring her out have looked in dog pounds and every were I have looked they have moved them on missed ,so anyone hears of border collie pup girl I'm up to view with my wee girl .
don't want one to replace my wee love just don't want my wee 11 year old to die of broken hart,let me know pls


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

the picture is my love of my life.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Contact some rescues.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Whereabouts are you roughly. 
Have a look at the Border Collie trust in Staffordshire and Morgan' rescue up lancs way I think they are.
Dogsblog is a good resource too for searching for rescue dogs by breed


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Contact some rescues.
> 
> Sorry for your loss


thank you,as anyone who has lost a love one my one left her paw print on my hart,still hard to talk about her she still feels like shes here.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

EmCHammer said:


> Whereabouts are you roughly.
> Have a look at the Border Collie trust in Staffordshire and Morgan' rescue up lancs way I think they are.
> Dogsblog is a good resource too for searching for rescue dogs by breed


thank you I will call them Monday.i don't want to replace her just want to keep my other girl alive and give a home to a good border collie girl.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

border-collie said:


> thank you I will call them Monday.i don't want to replace her just want to keep my other girl alive and give a home to a good border collie girl.


I don't know where you are but assume UK? Gill White at The Border Collie Spot in Berkshire rehomes nationally and there is also Wiccaweys in Lincolnshire. Both have websites as do The Dogs Trust and they usually have a number of collies for rehoming.

Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

very big thankyou,


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

She is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find another collie who will be a comfort to you and your remaining dog.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

hart felt thanks to you all.
I have had lots of collies ,but none like my wee one she was so loving always their none of my other dogs were like her,she is and always be my love.
Thank you out of all people who know me none of them have said any thing ,and new friends seem to understand loss,i have lost family never like this.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

border-collie said:


> hart felt thanks to you all.
> I have had lots of collies ,but none like my wee one she was so loving always their none of my other dogs were like her,she is and always be my love.
> Thank you out of all people who know me none of them have said any thing ,and new friends seem to understand loss,i have lost family never like this.


We do understand as most members on this forum and loved and lost many dogs over the years. I know you shouldn't have favourites but you just do. I've owned and trained collies for over 40 years now but still miss some of them dreadfully. I lost my wonderful Twiggy way back in 2001 and she took a huge chunk of my heart with her. My husband still gets very upset at the mere mention of our little Leafy's name and she's been gone 2.1/2 years.

Hope you find a lovely little collie girl soon.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

Twiggy said:


> We do understand as most members on this forum and loved and lost many dogs over the years. I know you shouldn't have favourites but you just do. I've owned and trained collies for over 40 years now but still miss some of them dreadfully. I lost my wonderful Twiggy way back in 2001 and she took a huge chunk of my heart with her. My husband still gets very upset at the mere mention of our little Leafy's name and she's been gone 2.1/2 years.
> 
> Hope you find a lovely little collie girl soon.


Twiggy your words are how I feel and iam grateful,only dog lovers under stand glad I found this place.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

border-collie said:


> Twiggy your words are how I feel and iam grateful,only dog lovers under stand glad I found this place.


Aww. I'm on several obedience/collie sites and there are frequently young collie bitches looking for homes. If I hear of any suitable I will most certainly let you know.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

thank you I really mean that.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

just to let you know when I lost my wee pennie 14 dec 2017 my wee millie was pinning we tried to get her a wee friend pup today we lost her she was 11 years young when out walking her she fell over I took her to the vet the did op and found the worst news ever she slipped away next to us in the vet hart smashed to bits.
.will not be on for a good bit,due to our loss I found this place to be a good place ,with good harts.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh no...!! I'm so dreadfully sorry. You must be devastated.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad to hear such awful news to add to your misery 

Hopefully, Pennie and Millie are now running free together over the Bridge.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I am so sorry - heart-breaking to lose both so close together. Completely understand why PF may be a difficult place for you to be for a while, but we are all here if/when it would help to talk.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that  Heartbreaking news.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

the last time I looked in I had 2 bad losses,i now have 2 border collies pups they are full of fun and life,must admit they picked me,its good to have 2 buddys,my wife thinks I'm mad but life has looked up again.pups are getting to know you again and know what your doing before your doing it,training is fun ,they have met their 1st sheep and did very well ,proud of them.


----------



## border-collie (Jan 20, 2018)

the posts here are very good and also hard to read but know I'm will not be the 1st or last to feel loss ,I find it hard because they creep into places you never knew were their,this place will always have a place in my hart.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So glad you have been able to find two new collies to share your life with, though I know your old friends will never be forgotten. We would love to hear updates on the new pups (and see pictures!) when you feel able to. Thanks for letting us know how you are doing.


----------

